# 18vdc battey bank charging



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

ok i had a question on a burp battery bank charging system.
so here is what i did for the fix: we used a cheap 6amp 6vdc charger to top off the battery system prior to the comps. we used three t-105 6vdc(the L16 is bigger) battery's in series
to bump the voltage and have plenty of current. hope this will help anyone that burps and wants that lil extra edge with higher voltages
here is a drawing for understanding of the wiring:laugh:

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1323/18vdc.png


----------

